# Sergey Kovalev, "Golovkin hits like a sledgehammer"



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Praise indeed from the future 175lb Ring champ!

Just thought i would let u know :smile


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Hype hype hype, what you going to say when he flops?


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Against who?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Against who?


He won't become the Ring champ I guarantee you that


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> He won't become the Ring champ I guarantee you that


Martin Murray almost fuckin did!

He has as much a shot as anyone @ 160 if not more so! Who are u to guarantee it?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Martin Murray almost fuckin did!
> 
> He has as much a shot as anyone @ 160 if not more so! Who are u to guarantee it?


Ha who are you hype these guys? You pick a guy from the ex-Soviet Union and act like he's an ATG.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> He won't become the Ring champ I guarantee you that


You think he will be ducked that much? :blood


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Robney said:


> You think he will be ducked that much? :blood


Rigondeaux literally chased Donaire they wouldn't even let Rigo in the ring to challenge Donaire, why was no one crying for Rigo to get his shot? Cause liking Rigo isn't considered hip. Who are these people who GGG is chasing?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Rigondeaux literally chased Donaire they wouldn't even let Rigo in the ring to challenge Donaire, why was no one crying for Rigo to get his shot? Cause liking Rigo isn't considered hip. Who are these people who GGG is chasing?


Everyone was crying for Rigo to get his shot. :huh


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Everyone was crying for Rigo to get his shot. :huh


No they were not they were saying Rigo only has 12 fights and no one Showed up to his fights, Donaire was an internet darling.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Rigondeaux literally chased Donaire they wouldn't even let Rigo in the ring to challenge Donaire, why was no one crying for Rigo to get his shot? Cause liking Rigo isn't considered hip. Who are these people who GGG is chasing?


He was chasing Sturm for 2 years, then Geale and N'Dam wich eventually got him the WBA belt. Maravilla (as much as I like him) doesn't want any part of him, and Quillin neither.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> You think he will be ducked that much?


:lol:


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Nobody doubts that, GGG defo has power in both hands.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Robney said:


> He was chasing Sturm for 2 years, then Geale and N'Dam wich eventually got him the WBA belt. Maravilla (as much as I like him) doesn't want any part of him, and Quillin neither.


So you are in there in negotiations? Quillin is a Showtime guy, GGG says he wants 160 pounders than fights 154 pound guys and everyone cries for him.


----------



## Pro (Jun 7, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Ha who are you hype these guys? You pick a guy from the ex-Soviet Union and act like he's an ATG.


Why are you so butt hurt? What makes a good fighter then....being Mexican or being from whatever country you're from?

Mexicans, Argentinians, Americans, Cubans, etc.... all get hyped by their fans....what's wrong with "an ex-soviet" fighter getting hype? OP didn't even mention ATG..... Both Kovalev and GGG are undefeated, one is a champ and the other is possibly on the verge of becoming a champ. When does it stop being "hype" and become the fact that a guy is just a good fighter/boxer, period? If you can't see that GGG is a good fighter, then you simply don't know boxing?

Stop hating and living through your favorite boxers careers, you nationalistic prick. The sooner you realize boxing is global and drop all of your bias, the easier it will be for you to enjoy this great sport. :huh


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Pro said:


> Why are you so butt hurt? What makes a good fighter then....being Mexican or being from whatever country you're from?
> 
> Mexicans, Argentinians, Americans, Cubans, etc.... all get hyped by their fans....what's wrong with "an ex-soviet" fighter getting hype? OP didn't even mention ATG..... Both Kovalev and GGG are undefeated, one is a champ and the other is possibly on the verge of becoming a champ. When does it stop being "hype" and become the fact that a guy is just a good fighter/boxer, period? If you can't see that GGG is a good fighter, then you simply don't know boxing?
> 
> Stop hating and living through your favorite boxers careers, you nationalistic prick. The sooner you realize boxing is global and drop all of your bias, the easier it will be for you to enjoy this great sport. :huh


Alright what's the difference between them and Thurman and Figueroa? They are all undefeated but you think your better than other fans cause you blow exotic fighters.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> So you are in there in negotiations? Quillin is a Showtime guy, GGG says he wants 160 pounders than fights 154 pound guys and everyone cries for him.


He was mandatory for Sturm, Geale and N'Dam... All 3 ducked him. Quillin went on record saying "a fight with GGG doesn't make any sense", when asked about a possible clash.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> Both Kovalev and GGG are undefeated, one is a champ and the other is possibly on the verge of becoming a champ.


:yep


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Robney said:


> He was mandatory for Sturm, Geale and N'Dam... All 3 ducked him. Quillin went on record saying "a fight with GGG doesn't make any sense", when asked about a possible clash.


What network would it be on? Did Stevenson deserve a Froch fight?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Alright what's the difference between them and Thurman and Figueroa? They are all undefeated but you think your better than other fans cause you blow exotic fighters.


What? How do you want to know that he thinks that way? All are good/great fighters. I like Thurman, Figueroa is a massiv talent. But Golovkin, Kovalev are great fighters. I think you need to deal with the fact that more and more eastern european (and also british, german etc) fighters are making noise in boxing. And why shouldnt these fighters get more interest than american fighters?
And please there is a big difference between Thurman/Figueroa and GGG/Kovalev. They are on a different level right now. So why compare prospects with champions/contenders.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> What? How do you want to know that he thinks that way? All are good/great fighters. I like Thurman, Figueroa is a massiv talent. But Golovkin, Kovalev are great fighters. I think you need to deal with the fact that more and more eastern european (and also british, german etc) fighters are making noise in boxing. And why shouldnt these fighters get more interest than american fighters?
> And please there is a big difference between Thurman/Figueroa and GGG/Kovalev. They are on a different level right now. So why compare prospects with champions/contenders.


You see this is garbage they are 6 years younger and have the same records as Kovalev, it's just trying to feel exotic, if someone told you Broner was Floyd you would think that guy is buying the hype but because they are exotic people buy in.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> I think you need to deal with the fact that more and more eastern european fighters are making noise in boxing.


Most of then still don't even turn pro! That is changing slowly though...

Sport is cyclical, take Football for example, that is moving back towards Germany too, look at the Bundesliga! Boxing like any other sport will shift over time! Deal with it Oneshot!


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Most of then still don't even turn pro! That is changing slowly though...
> 
> Sport is cyclical, Football is moving back towards Germany too, Look at the Bundesliga! Boxing like any other sport shifts! Deal with it Oneshot!


I'm good if Broner was from Uzbekistan you would love him, that's all it means.right now Kazakhstan is cool to you


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> I'm good if Broner was from Uzbekistan you would love him, that's all it means.


No i wouldn't, the guy is a disgrace. Come on, we all know Broner is only champ right now because Lomachenko didn't turn pro! :yep

No other nation tends to act like american fighters, they cannot seem to function in a civilised society, it's not about skin colour, i dislike fighters like Broner because they are bellends, plain & simple! Equally talented non americans like:

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?cat=boxer&human_id=387379

Don't get a look in over these big mouthed Hype machines, thats why i favour them!

Ray Robinson is my favourite fighter ever so fuckoff with that shit.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> No i wouldn't, the guy is a disgrace. Come on, we all know Broner is only champ right now because Lomachenko didn't turn pro! :yep
> 
> No other nation tends to act like american fighters, they cannot seem to function in a civilised society, it's not about skin colour, i dislike fighters like Broner because they are bellends, plain & simple! Equally talented non americans like:
> 
> ...


You don't know these guys they could be huge pricks for all you know, I don't care where a boxer is from but the people who like the fighters you like seem obsessed with it.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> What network would it be on? Did Stevenson deserve a Froch fight?


Such an easy cop-out.
I'll take it you're a Quillin fan?!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golo is the future.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Why is Sergey Korobov's quotes relevant? The guy's best win is a shot to hell corpse Campbillo. He will get dominated by Pimp Stevenson or Pascal.

It's funny when people can't tell technical flaws when they see it. As for nobody wanting to fight Koborbo .. well boohoo. Boxing is a business as well, people gotta eat. Why will someone fight Koborelvav when he brings a grand total of 10 fans. If you guys love him so much, go get his tickets so he can eat. As you guys are priasing him to the skies.. he's living in a half bed room Ukrainian apartment eating rotten meat and getting hit with diraheaa due to it.

Support him in PERSON so he can get off the spam diet and maybe get a car.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Most of then still don't even turn pro! That is changing slowly though...
> 
> Sport is cyclical, take Football for example, that is moving back towards Germany too, look at the Bundesliga! Boxing like any other sport will shift over time! Deal with it Oneshot!


Its more then a shift. Before the 90s pro boxing was not allowed in east europe. Now more and more east europeans turn pro.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Why is Sergey Korobov's quotes relevant? The guy's best win is a shot to hell corpse Campbillo. He will get dominated by Pimp Stevenson or Pascal.


Oh boy oh boy? Shot to hell? Campillo won his last fight agains Cloud.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Oh boy oh boy? Shot to hell? Campillo won his last fight agains Cloud.


Ok so Kobo got one good win. STEVENSON got one VERY GOOD win.
What is the damn difference?
They are equally dangerous and Stevenson is more athletic. They are the same.
Stevenson pimp girls? Kobo killed a man and laughed.
What is the difference?

One's a murderer and one's a pimp. Both deserve to get brutally beaten to death.


----------



## ChrisPontius (May 18, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ok so Kobo got one good win. STEVENSON got one VERY GOOD win.
> What is the damn difference?


The difference is that Stevenson lost by second-round KO only a few years ago, Kovalev is 21-0 (18). You would probably say "well Kovalev hasn't fought anybody", but when he fought the guy who KO'd Stevenson in two, he won by second round KO.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ok so Kobo got one good win. STEVENSON got one VERY GOOD win.
> What is the damn difference?
> They are equally dangerous and Stevenson is more athletic. They are the same.
> Stevenson pimp girls? Kobo killed a man and laughed.
> ...


Wow. - and now back to reality:

First, Kovalev is miles better than Stevenson. There's no comparison whatsoever, except for punching power. It's ridiculous to mention them in the same sentence.

Second, Kovalev was so upset about Simakov's death, that he donated the entire proceeds of his next fight to Simakov's family. He also almost quit fighting.

"Killed a man & laughed" What fucking right do you have to make something like that up and post it, anywhere? Your a total asshole, Felix. Words fail me.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> No they were not they were saying Rigo only has 12 fights and no one Showed up to his fights, Donaire was an internet darling.


I agree with this. Most people discredited Rigo, claiming he hadn't yet deserved a shot at Nonito, and I actually agreed that Rigo needed more fights.

GGG will take another step up in competition in his next fight. Let's see how that pans out.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> They are equally dangerous and Stevenson is more athletic.


:lol: He's as 1 dimensional as they come and was easily stopped by a fuckin journeyman! Don't be suprised if Bellew beats him!

He's also dumber than a fuckin doorknob (bit like u!) and will lose to first good ring tactician he comes across! You you have no evidence whatsoever that he is more athletic than Kovalev! He's just the latest Lacy, Cloud etc

Kovalev easily knocked out a guy that essentially beat 175 lb Champions Beibut Shumenov and Tavoris Cloud. Dawson had already been brutalised by featherfist Ward, he clearly has no punch resistance anymore! Stevenson is a serious puncher but he's also wild and i cannot see him being a long standing champion...in fact i think Hopkins would have a good shot at beating him! Kovalev is Michalkewski, Stevenson is Lacy, you watch!



> Stevenson pimp girls? Kobo killed a man and laughed.


Why aren't you banned? You disgusting little prick! Only the other day you were calling Manny Steward a stuttering, senile old fool! (Paraphrasing!)

Give me the evidence that Kobo found what he did to his fellow countymam amusing? Quote from Sergei:

"I will dedicate my next fight to Roman. All of my earnings will be sent to his family. Forgive me, Roman&#8230; Rest in Peace, Warrior..."

As for Stevenson he was accused of having sex with underage girls, also accused of rape, but not found guilty probably due to criminal connections

He was found guilty of pimping though, Stevenson was arrested because he was part of a gang which forced young girls into prostitution. He also was found guilty of beating the girls and served a 48 months sentence. For entertainment, Adonis would make the girls box each other in the nude. The victims were aged from 17 to 25 at the time Stevenson forced them into prostitution. That ugly bitch in your Avatar was probably one of them. Quite a role model for the black youth Stevenson! I wish nothing but Brutal anal sodomy on him courtesy of Carl Froch and Sergei Kovalev!

You do know Stevenson is already 35 right?? LOL.

​


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> but when he fought the guy who KO'd Stevenson in two, he won by second round KO.


You could even see Kovalev was a bit gun shy and holding back a bit too considering his previous fight, he still man handled Boone!!


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Well no one doubts that he has power but I'd still like to see how GGG looks first against Macklin.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> You see this is garbage they are 6 years younger and have the same records as Kovalev, it's just trying to feel exotic, if someone told you Broner was Floyd you would think that guy is buying the hype but because they are exotic people buy in.


Thurmans a Welterweight right? It's a much deeper division the LHW IMO so yes Kovalev is more a contender than Thurman is. It's not trying to be exotic its realising that Kovalev has a much better chance at being Champion at LHW than Thurman does at Welter.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> Thurmans a Welterweight right? It's a much deeper division the LHW IMO so yes Kovalev is more a contender than Thurman is. It's not trying to be exotic its realising that Kovalev has a much better chance at being Champion at LHW than Thurman does at Welter.


Kovalev will be avoided!


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> No i wouldn't, the guy is a disgrace. Come on, we all know Broner is only champ right now because Lomachenko didn't turn pro! :yep
> 
> No other nation tends to act like american fighters, they cannot seem to function in a civilised society, it's not about skin colour, i dislike fighters like Broner because they are bellends, plain & simple! Equally talented non americans like:
> 
> ...


Robinson was just as big a 'bellend' as Broner is now.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> :lol: He's as 1 dimensional as they come and was easily stopped by a fuckin journeyman! Don't be suprised if Bellew beats him!
> 
> He's also dumber than a fuckin doorknob (bit like u!) and will lose to first good ring tactician he comes across! You you have no evidence whatsoever that he is more athletic than Kovalev! He's just the latest Lacy, Cloud etc
> 
> ...


This Adonis guy is a fucking maniac. He needs to be kept in a psychiatric ward. Chad Dawson seems like a nice guy, it's a shame that he had to get KO'd by a prick.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Barnburner said:


> Robinson was just as big a 'bellend' as Broner is now.


:lol:


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> He won't become the Ring champ I guarantee you that


We will be bumping this one day. GGG would knock Martinez out! Martinez of a year or two ago would outbox Golovkin to win a decision, but Martinez showed much slower relflexes than before against Martin Murray. Sergio's style relies on great reflexes, so once they're gone, his prime goes along with. Golovkin beats anyone in the middleweight division, including Sergio.


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> :lol:


Oh right. I thought you were perhaps referring to his terrible attitude towards other fighters, general primadonna persona and women beating. :lol:

In terms of being an absolute weirdo-retard, Broner wins.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> We will be bumping this one day. GGG would knock Martinez out! Martinez of a year or two ago would outbox Golovkin to win a decision, but Martinez showed much slower relflexes than before against Martin Murray. Sergio's style relies on great reflexes, so once they're gone, his prime goes along with. Golovkin beats anyone in the middleweight division, including Sergio.


I'm cool with a bump but let's be honest if GGG flops everyone will disavow him. I think GGG has talent but he gets over rated because fighters don't want to fight him for small paydays, you think he sparks Quillin but I don't, I've heard people say he beats anyone from 154 to 168. But again that's hype but it's considered cool to be a GGG fan, so people buy it.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> No they were not they were saying Rigo only has 12 fights and no one Showed up to his fights, Donaire was an internet darling.


Yes. Yes they were.

GGG to start a new era after Maravilla.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Yes. Yes they were.
> 
> GGG to start a new era after Maravilla.


The difference of how Rigo and GGG are treated is why I could never be a GGG fan.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> The difference of how Rigo and GGG are treated is why I could never be a GGG fan.


hows it different? everyone on here was more vocal about Rigo getting a chance than they are for ggg


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> The difference of how Rigo and GGG are treated is why I could never be a GGG fan.


LOL!!!!!!
What a great logic. So because one fighter dont gets the hype he deserves you cant be fan of a completly different fighter?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks like I hurt a lot of feelings when I said Koboboo laughed when he killed a man. I take that back. That was out of line. Kisoba did not laugh when he killed him and donated all the money he earned in his next fight to charities(all 400 Euros)

That being said.. I didn't know if Kobo laughed or was regretful.. I admit that. But you mother fucking delusional nut huggers sure as hell don't know if Stevenson was regretful or not either.


How dare you people rise up Kobrov and say 'he's so sorry for what he did' but refuse to apply the same logic to Stevenson?

Koborov said 'he was sorry' Does that mean he was really sorry? We just don't know. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.

Stevenson said 'he was sorry'. Does that mean he was really sorry? We just don't know. YOU GUYS should give him the benefit of the doubt as well.


Stevenson is a scum bag.... we all know this.. but to say he had no regrets for something he did at 17 when he's now 35 years old.. is absurd. 

People change.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Looks like I hurt a lot of feelings when I said Koboboo laughed when he killed a man. I take that back. That was out of line. Kisoba did not laugh when he killed him and donated all the money he earned in his next fight to charities(all 400 Euros)
> 
> That being said.. I didn't know if Kobo laughed or was regretful.. I admit that. But you mother fucking delusional nut huggers sure as hell don't know if Stevenson was regretful or not either.
> 
> ...


Kovalev did nothing intentional. In fact he did not even broke a law. Stevenson on the otherhand was a prick and comitted bad crimes. Why are you so dumb to compare them both? Why?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Looks like I hurt a lot of feelings when I said Koboboo laughed when he killed a man. I take that back. That was out of line. Kisoba did not laugh when he killed him and donated all the money he earned in his next fight to charities(all 400 Euros)
> 
> That being said.. I didn't know if Kobo laughed or was regretful.. I admit that. But you mother fucking delusional nut huggers sure as hell don't know if Stevenson was regretful or not either.
> 
> ...


The thing is that Kovalev never had the intention to do bad things. Stevenson wanted to do bad things. I could never ever support somebody who did the things Stevenson did. I dont understand why canadians support him. It seems that they dont know or they dont care. Stevenson crossed a line. I know many boxer were/are criminals but Stevenson is too much for me.


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

to LL and Beliner... There's a ignore list here as well, so you don't have to react to or even read troll posts :good


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I'm cool with a bump but let's be honest if GGG flops everyone will disavow him. I think GGG has talent but he gets over rated because fighters don't want to fight him for small paydays, you think he sparks Quillin but I don't, I've heard people say he beats anyone from 154 to 168. But again that's hype but it's considered cool to be a GGG fan, so people buy it.


I agree that he get overhyped by the fanboys. I am no delusional fan, but I do think he is the best middleweight in the world. Quillin beats most of the middleweights out there and would be a tough fight for GGG. I didn't say that I was sure Golovkin would spark Quillin out, but I do think he would beat him.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

added felix to my "certified retards" list.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn the Russian/Underworld Eastern European Vampires be out for my blood.
Can't a brotha have freedom? This ain't the 1400's.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

put up a poll, who hits harder, ggg or kovalev


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Looks like I hurt a lot of feelings when I said Koboboo laughed when he killed a man. I take that back. That was out of line. Kisoba did not laugh when he killed him and donated all the money he earned in his next fight to charities(all 400 Euros)
> 
> That being said.. I didn't know if Kobo laughed or was regretful.. I admit that. But you mother fucking delusional nut huggers sure as hell don't know if Stevenson was regretful or not either.
> 
> ...


Why spell his name wrong?

And beating and pimping out women is different to the tragedy Kovalev suffered


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> hows it different? everyone on here was more vocal about Rigo getting a chance than they are for ggg


I can't speak on what check hook said about Rigo but the vast majority of fans that I saw treated Rigo like he was unworthy, Donaire fans are very bad he had to tell his fans not to be racist so don't act like Rigo was treated great 


Berliner said:


> LOL!!!!!!
> What a great logic. So because one fighter dont gets the hype he deserves you cant be fan of a completly different fighter?


One boxer is treated great, the other treated like shit of course I'm going to side with the boxer I feel is getting unfair treatment while not liking the hyped up boxer.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> I can't speak on what check hook said about Rigo but the vast majority of fans that I saw treated Rigo like he was unworthy, Donaire fans are very bad he had to tell his fans not to be racist so don't act like Rigo was treated great
> 
> One boxer is treated great, the other treated like shit of course I'm going to side with the boxer I feel is getting unfair treatment while not liking the hyped up boxer.


fair enough I cant comment on other forums tbf but on here people were big on Rigo


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> The thing is that Kovalev never had the intention to do bad things. Stevenson wanted to do bad things. I could never ever support somebody who did the things Stevenson did. I dont understand why canadians support him. It seems that they dont know or they dont care. Stevenson crossed a line. I know many boxer were/are criminals but Stevenson is too much for me.


I see hypocrisy though, like people will say they can't supprt a woman beater while talking about Floyd, but do they know about Lampley doing same thing. If we made a list of what boxers did I'm sure you will find some you like on there.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

From Russia said:


> added felix to my "certified retards" list.


He is as dumb as they come.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> He is as dumb as they come.


And then some...


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This Adonis guy is a fucking maniac. He needs to be kept in a psychiatric ward. Chad Dawson seems like a nice guy, it's a shame that he had to get KO'd by a prick.


Chad a nice guy.:lol:


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Where does that quote come from? Did they spar eachother in Big Bear or something?


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Where does that quote come from? Did they spar eachother in Big Bear or something?


Google "Sergey Kovalev Sledgehammer". You're welcome.

-We are on friendly terms, a lot of training together. Golovkin like and does not look very brutal, but what are his punches! Frankly, was stunned when his last opponent Grzegorz Proksa found the strength to reach the fifth round. Fellow Pole! I should not just standing with Golovkin in pairs and know very well the power of his fists. He hits like a sledgehammer. Here's a boxer, which I really like. It has a great future.


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

i believe it too, rosado was sayin the same things


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

I did not know that a sledgehammer could throw punches. News to me :huh


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> I did not know that a sledgehammer could throw punches. News to me :huh


Well that came from the same guy who paraphrased 'winning a fight' as 'I resolve tis problem.'


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I see hypocrisy though, like people will say they can't supprt a woman beater while talking about Floyd, but do they know about Lampley doing same thing. If we made a list of what boxers did I'm sure you will find some you like on there.


True, but none are going to equal Stevenson.

The guy wasn't just "a pimp." He kidnapped teenage girls, beat them, and threatened them & their families if they didn't whore themselves out.
They he would also just plain beat them for fun.

SO, that's multiple counts of: Kidnapping, rape, assault, and a few other things I can't think of right now.

I don't care how sorry this asshole claims to be, he's a piece of scum. This is the kind of guy that the Iceman should have tied down & left in a cave, for the rats to eat alive. (Say, that would make a great PPV event! I'd certainly buy it.)


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> ture, but none are going to equal Stevenson.
> 
> The guy wasn't just "a pimp." He kidnapped teenage girls, beat them, and threatened them & their families if they didn't whore themselves out.
> They he would also just plain beat them for fun.
> ...


Yeah that is pretty much trafficking in America, I'm telling you though there are killers, rapists, women beaters, maybe even people who are even sicker, so do you only hate the people who were caught? I don't know where you are from but a couple months ago Max Kellerman said Lebron James would be a good boxer, my reply was Lebron isn't about that life, American boxers are mostly a slight bit crazy, if I judged boxers I wouldn't be able to enjoy it. And no I don't care of a crazy Argentinian or Russian boxer has a record, so no hypocrisy on my part.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> ture, but none are going to equal Stevenson.
> 
> The guy wasn't just "a pimp." He kidnapped teenage girls, beat them, and threatened them & their families if they didn't whore themselves out.
> They he would also just plain beat them for fun.
> ...


I'm by no means trying to excuse anything he's done, but did you know he's been touring the Montreal & Quebec City schools to speak about involvement of youth in sports in order to reduce dropouts? Everytime he speaks about his past he sounds very remorseful, and you've got high schools asking for him to come over left, right and center.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> I'm by no means trying to excuse anything he's done, but did you know he's been touring the Montreal & Quebec City schools to speak about involvement of youth in sports in order to reduce dropouts? Everytime he speaks about his past he sounds very remorseful, and you've got high schools asking for him to come over left, right and center.


What?
It takes a special kind of human to do such things.
Of course he says he is sorry, does charity work ect....

We dont talk about one mistake or something like this.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> What?
> It takes a special kind of human to do such things.
> Of course he says he is sorry, does charity work ect....
> 
> We dont talk about one mistake or something like this.


Like I said I'm not making any excuses for him, he's done what he's done. If you can read French there's a ton of articles where his visits to schools, speeches etc are reported.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Like I said I'm not making any excuses for him, he's done what he's done. If you can read French there's a ton of articles where his visits to schools, speeches etc are reported.


Doesnt mean a lot. His promoter probably said he had to do visit schools ect.
As I said: It takes a special kind of human to do the things he did.

Only because he visits schools it doesnt mean that he is a better human today.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Doesnt mean a lot. His promoter probably said he had to do visit schools ect.
> As I said: It takes a special kind of human to do the things he did.
> 
> Only because he visits schools it doesnt mean that he is a better human today.


Man you are one hating fuker aren't you?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Man you are one hating fuker aren't you?


crycry


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Doesnt mean a lot. His promoter probably said he had to do visit schools ect.
> As I said: It takes a special kind of human to do the things he did.
> 
> Only because he visits schools it doesnt mean that he is a better human today.


Oh well. You seem to judge 'human quality' a lot, whateva.

At least Stevenson doesn't sound like an arrogant douchebag in interviews, he respects all fighters out there. He's also gone on talk shows in QC, didn't dodge any of the questions regarding his past.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Oh well. You seem to judge 'human quality' a lot, whateva.
> 
> At least Stevenson doesn't sound like an arrogant douchebag in interviews, he respects all fighters out there. He's also gone on talk shows in QC, didn't dodge any of the questions regarding his past.


Well you cant expect that Stevenson is liked by boxing fans outside canada. His past really is very bad. It takes alot to do the things he has done and not many people will like him because of that. And he often is a prick after fights and in fights. Look at the Don George fight. I dont like fighters who do such things in a fight. DONT shows any respect when you are acting like this.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Stevensons problems are long in the past, he seems to have turned the many negatives in his life into positives. People change, become mature, have children etc, Adonis knows what he has done in the past and will have to live with his wrongs until the day he dies, the fact that he turned his life around is evidence enough that he has a conscience, his guilt is punishment enough.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Stevensons problems are long in the past, he seems to have turned the many negatives in his life into positives. People change, become mature, have children etc, Adonis knows what he has done in the past and will have to live with his wrongs until the day he dies, the fact that he turned his life around is evidence enough that he has a conscience, his guilt is punishment enough.


I dont say it is possible. But you cant expect that people will like him. Many will still see the past. I just dont like him because I dont like fighters who dance around while theire opponent is hurt. Just my opinion. If you start with boxing the first thing you will learn is to respect your opponent. Even if he is weaker than you. This is the first thing a trainer will tell you. Stevenson dont shows that very often. I still hate how he acted in teh Don George fight.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I dont say it is possible. But you cant expect that people will like him. Many will still see the past. I just dont like him because I dont like fighters who dance around while theire opponent is hurt. Just my opinion. If you start with boxing the first thing you will learn is to respect your opponent. Even if he is weaker than you. This is the first thing a trainer will tell you. Stevenson dont shows that very often. I still hate how he acted in teh Don George fight.


Yeh, the comment was more in general at people who were seemingly judging him solely by his questionable past, that in my opinion inst fair when considering how far he has come as a human being since those days. As for the dancing around the ring that was shear pent up emotion and elation, which again i cant hold against the guy in the heat of the moment. Kessler celebrating wholst Green was KTFO on the canvas was far worse in my opinion but he can hardly be accused of being a bad person.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Yeh, the comment was more in general at people who were seemingly judging him solely by his questionable past, that in my opinion inst fair when considering how far he has come as a human being since those days. As for the dancing around the ring that was shear pent up emotion and elation, which again i cant hold against the guy in the heat of the moment. Kessler celebrating wholst Green was KTFO on the canvas was far worse in my opinion but he can hardly be accused of being a bad person.


Stevenson did the same when Jesus Gonzales was KTFO. One guy here said Stevenson shows respect to his opponents. I dont see that. If you think Kessler-Green was bad look at Stevenson-Gonzales.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Yeh, the comment was more in general at people who were seemingly judging him solely by his questionable past, that in my opinion inst fair when considering how far he has come as a human being since those days. As for the dancing around the ring that was shear pent up emotion and elation, which again i cant hold against the guy in the heat of the moment. Kessler celebrating wholst Green was KTFO on the canvas was far worse in my opinion but he can hardly be accused of being a bad person.


How do you know how far he has come as a human being?
I judge people because of the things they do. And he did one of the worst things I can imagine. Of course I wont support him.
I dont care if he visits schools ect. Because I dont know how honest he is. Only thing I know is that he did really evil things.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Stevensons problems are long in the past, he seems to have turned the many negatives in his life into positives. People change, become mature, have children etc, Adonis knows what he has done in the past and will have to live with his wrongs until the day he dies, the fact that he turned his life around is evidence enough that he has a conscience, his guilt is punishment enough.


His guilt is punishment enough? What kind of bullshit is that. Tell that to his teenage vicitims who were beaten, gangraped and forced into prostitution for god knows how long with their lives permanently destroyed. Some things are unforgivable and Steveson's crimes fit that category. Some genius Canadian schools are having him give "inspirational speeches" to students who are the same age his victims were. WTF is wrong with those idiots.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> His guilt is punishment enough? What kind of bullshit is that. Tell that to his teenage vicitims who were beaten, gangraped and forced into prostitution for god knows how long with their lives permanently destroyed. Some things are unforgivable and Steveson's crimes fit that category. Some genius Canadian schools are having him give "inspirational speeches" to students who are the same age his victims were. WTF is wrong with those idiots.


How do you suggest he be punished now then, do you think his thought processes are the same as they were 15 years ago. People change, it really isnt difficult to understand. If he hadnt he would still be in the disgusting world he once inhabited, have no doubt, the things he once done make me sick to the stomach but to a still crucify somebody for things they done that long ago in far different circumstances you or i dont fully understand is actually just as naive as perhaps im coming across to yourself. His actions since speak far louder than the cynicism that will probably be met with every single action he has done to date. Im not suggesting he should be forgiven for what he has done, fuck no what he done is unforgivable but he has clearly taken steps to put his past behind him and have a more positive impact on his own and others lives. In life i always try to focus on the positives and stray away from the negatives, the negatives in this situation as bad as they are are so long ago that i feel perhaps the positives he is now conveying perhaps shouldnt just be ignored or met with scepticism.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> How do you suggest he be punished now then, do you think his thought processes are the same as they were 15 years ago. People change, it really isnt difficult to understand. If he hadnt he would still be in the disgusting world he once inhabited, have no doubt, the things he once done make me sick to the stomach but to a still crucify somebody for things they done that long ago in far different circumstances you or i dont fully understand is actually just as naive as perhaps im coming across to yourself. His actions since speak far louder than the cynicism that will probably be met with every single action he has done to date. Im not suggesting he should be forgiven for what he has done, fuck no what he done is unforgivable but he has clearly taken steps to put his past behind him and have a more positive impact on his own and others lives. In life i always try to focus on the positives and stray away from the negatives, the negatives in this situation as bad as they are are so long ago that i feel perhaps the positives he is now conveying perhaps shouldnt just be ignored or met with scepticism.


Okay i understand your sentiments i just don't hold the same beliefs. Punishment? I do think that any rational society should have deported an immigrant who was convicted of violent crimes especially against underage females after their prison time was up. I also think 48 months is a very light sentence and in no fucking way should he be brought into schools as some sort of role model to be looked up to and be giving speeches for high school kids who are the same age his victims were.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Okay i understand your sentiments i just don't hold the same beliefs. Punishment? I do think that any rational society should have deported an immigrant who was convicted of violent crimes especially against underage females after their prison time was up. I also think 48 months is a very light sentence and in no fucking way should he be brought into schools as some sort of role model to be looked up to and be giving speeches for high school kids who are the same age his victims were.


Im glad you understand the angle im approaching this with and i respect your opinion. If Stevenson were to inspire just 1 kid not to follow the same mistakes / choices he made as a young man would that not make these speeches worth while? Children and young adults can be very impressionable and sometimes need to be pointed in the right direction (something that Adonis maybe needed around that age), those people will sure as hell take Stevenson's past far more seriously if he were to be explaining his wrongs than any teacher could. You must remember this isnt 21yr old Stevenson going into these schools and doing speeches, it is 36yr mature adult Stevenson who is doing these speeches. If he inspires 1 kid to do right then it is worth it in my opinion.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Okay i understand your sentiments i just don't hold the same beliefs. Punishment? I do think that any rational society should have deported an immigrant who was convicted of violent crimes especially against underage females after their prison time was up. I also think 48 months is a very light sentence and in no fucking way should he be brought into schools as some sort of role model to be looked up to and be giving speeches for high school kids who are the same age his victims were.


So you're saying Canada isn't a rational society? Nice. Tolerance and multiculturalism are some of the foundations of this society you call irrational, but ok. Fvck your Eastern European couch then. :lol:

He proved rehabilitated in the eyes of the justice system, he was then given another chance. Of course he will forever bear the shadow of a convicted criminal which he was, but the fact that he's now 'functional' in our society gives him the tools to tell a story to youngsters so they see that crime in fact doesn't pay. I'm certainly not supporting anything he's done 16 years ago, I'm just glad he's trying to make a difference with youth who could enter the gang world he was once part of.

As for not respecting his opponents IN the ring (he's always a gentleman in interviews & pressers), the excitement gets the better of him most of the time... and Gonzales talked a LOT of shit on Stevenson's criminal background days leading into the fight, go back and watch the youtube interviews.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Man you are one hating fuker aren't you?


Nah, Luke is just being realistic, not naive like so many fans.

Most celebrities do stuff like that only because their manager or publicist sets it up. It's PR, nothing else. The few that actually do charity stuff because they want to, probably don't bother getting it on camera or in the papers.

In Stevenson's case, it's incredibly obvious what's really going on. Sadly, the network also has a financial interest in going along with this "reformed" bullshit, so they will spin this PR hype as much as they can.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> His guilt is punishment enough? What kind of bullshit is that. Tell that to his teenage vicitims who were beaten, gangraped and forced into prostitution for god knows how long with their lives permanently destroyed. Some things are unforgivable and Steveson's crimes fit that category. Some genius Canadian schools are having him give "inspirational speeches" to students who are the same age his victims were. WTF is wrong with those idiots.


Wel said, sir.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

What is this really about people?

Just come out and say it.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Wel said, sir.


It's not well said. That moron is a delusional European Nut Hugger glass jaw Pollack.
If Stevenson was name Vldaimoyor Keviervicecv, he will pretend this never happened.

I noticed that a lot of these mother fuckers with morals... who bash Stevenson for his bad behavior.. somehow also hate on Lennox Lewis..

What a coincidence.

I will accept the posters who have shown no bias when discussing Eastern Euro fighters....in regards to trashing Stevenson.

But the guys who are known Eastern Euro fanboys have no basis to speak on this matter because their miniature sized pea brains are filled with hate towards anything not Eastern Euro.

If you are a Lennox Lewis or Andre Ward fan but hates Stevenson. I'm fine with that.

If you are a Koralev/Klitschko nut hugger. who hates Stevenson.. we damn well know it's not because of his 'past'.


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

GGG is one of the most hardest hitting boxers in ALL divisions. His sparringpartners from Cruiser - and Heavyweight (Coyne and Imoesiri) claim that GGG punches harder than Povetkin, Wach or Perez.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> What is this really about people?
> 
> Just come out and say it.


Man you know what this is about I've never attacked one boxers character outside the ring, I don't care if GGG has bodies piled in his basement, I care more about him fighting JMWs.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> GGG is one of the most hardest hitting boxers in ALL divisions. His sparringpartners from Cruiser - and Heavyweight (Coyne and Imoesiri) claim that GGG punches harder than Povetkin, Wach or Perez.


Harder than Povetkin?!? And they have extensive sparring experience with Pov? Hard to believe, even for a Golovkin fan.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I read that James butler says he's really, really, REALLY sorry for killing Max's brother. 
He's become an evangelical minister and is touring the country warning people about the dangers of uncontrolled violence.


What a guy! I think I'll invite him to my big summer BBQ.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Okay i understand your sentiments i just don't hold the same beliefs. Punishment? I do think that any rational society should have deported an immigrant who was convicted of violent crimes especially against underage females after their prison time was up. I also think 48 months is a very light sentence and in no fucking way should he be brought into schools as some sort of role model to be looked up to and be giving speeches for high school kids who are the same age his victims were.


 Stevenson was under aged himself at the time.

Vitali Klitschko was caught for steroids prior to the Olympics in Atlanta... does he still deserve to get flogged and whipped today? Don't you think Vitali is sorry for what he did?

You saying that's not the same thing? Maybe not, but if Vitali wasn't caught.. that is a roided up super heavyweight fighting against kids...

You think he's not sorry? What you want us to punish Vitali for that now? He already did his time. He was already punished.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> It's not well said. That moron is a delusional European Nut Hugger glass jaw Pollack.
> If Stevenson was name Vldaimoyor Keviervicecv, he will pretend this never happened.
> 
> I noticed that a lot of these mother fuckers with morals... who bash Stevenson for his bad behavior.. somehow also hate on Lennox Lewis..
> ...


You aren't look at Periban, if he had that record and was about to get the WBC belt you know they would have so many threads about him. What pisses me off is they are to cowardly to admit and call us trolls, but shit I don't know any Russians background outside the ring because I'm not obsessed with bringing them down. I've seen fuckers on here say Kovalev are campiilo was more impressive than Dawson, that's bullshit.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Man you know what this is about I've never attacked one boxers character outside the ring, I don't care if GGG has bodies piled in his basement, I care more about him fighting JMWs.


Do you at least acknowledge Macklin as a legit opponent?!

Maybe Golovkin _is _some kind of closet Hannibal Lecter. :ibutt


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I read that James butler says he's really, really, REALLY sorry for killing Max's brother.
> He's become an evangelical minister and is touring the country warning people about the dangers of uncontrolled violence.
> 
> What a guy! I think I'll invite him to my big summer BBQ.


Look you want Stevenson to get his ass shot for what he did? I'm fine with that. But get his ass shot RIGHT AFTER he committed the crime, not over 15 years later..

The fact remain: Stevenson was a scum bag at the time and AT THE TIME of the crime, he probably deserved to get beaten to death... but it's been 15 years+. There is no justification for punishing him or even wishing harm to him after such a long period of time.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> You aren't look at Periban, if he had that record and was about to get the WBC belt you know they would have so many threads about him. What pisses me off is they are to cowardly to admit and call us trolls, but shit I don't know any Russians background outside the ring because I'm not obsessed with bringing them down. I've seen fuckers on here say Kovalev are campiilo was more impressive than Dawson, that's bullshit.


Good post. I'm 100% sure I can go dig up a lot of shit on these No-Name Eastern Euro fighters if I want to... but I'm not obsessed with hating on Eastern Euros..

It's funny as helll though.. Korleaev "accidentally" killed a man and donated his 50 dollar salary to that man's family. Everyone believed in his sincerity.

Yet nobody believes in Stevenson's..

Talk about some fucking double standards.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Do you at least acknowledge Macklin as a legit opponent?!
> 
> Maybe Golovkin _is _some kind of closet Hannibal Lecter. :ibutt


I wouldn't care if he was, yeah I'm glad at 31 he's finally stepping up


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I read that James butler says he's really, really, REALLY sorry for killing Max's brother.
> He's become an evangelical minister and is touring the country warning people about the dangers of uncontrolled violence.
> 
> What a guy! I think I'll invite him to my big summer BBQ.


Not gonna lie, I giggled. Complete farce of a comparison with Stevenson's underage crimes, but funny nonetheless.

Stevenson Adonis (his real Haitian name) is a father of two now... thinking he grew up in the Côte-des-Neiges ghetto in Montreal, most kids there get sucked into gangs. Oh well, he's got nothing to hide to anyone anymore. Hate him all you want. I myself absolutely hate what he's done when he was 19, but am fine with how he's now trying to make a difference.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Look you want Stevenson to get his ass shot for what he did? I'm fine with that. But get his ass shot RIGHT AFTER he committed the crime, not over 15 years later..
> 
> The fact remain: Stevenson was a scum bag at the time and AT THE TIME of the crime, he probably deserved to get beaten to death... but it's been 15 years+. There is no justification for punishing him or even wishing harm to him after such a long period of time.


Felix, you truly are an idiot.

- but at least you're consistent.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Not gonna lie, I giggled. Complete farce of a comparison with Stevenson's underage crimes, but funny nonetheless.
> .


How old was he?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Good post. I'm 100% sure I can go dig up a lot of shit on these No-Name Eastern Euro fighters if I want to... but I'm not obsessed with hating on Eastern Euros..
> 
> It's funny as helll though.. Korleaev "accidentally" killed a man and donated his 50 dollar salary to that man's family. Everyone believed in his sincerity.
> 
> ...


Yeah they can't even justify their double standards, they just down talk non exotic boxers and when asked about a boxer they like they expose their hypocrisy. And they always crying for ban, I've never reported or flagged a comment in the 7 years I've been on boxing forums


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> How old was he?


He was 17-20, he was a street kid.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> He was 17-20, he was a street kid.


18-20 is not underaged in most countries.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Berliner said:


> How old was he?


17. Convicted at age 19.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> 18-20 is not underaged in most countries.


I don't want to get into defending Stevenson, I'm saying it doesn't pertain to the ring but if your 17 maybe you know 16 year old girls, he's not a pedo, in Texas a 17 year old can have sex with a 14 year old there is a 3 year rule, so no he wasn't 30 abducting kids. Let's say the Boston bomber had turned pro after he committed his triple murder and we somehow knew, I'm saying it's not ring business and he's a Chechen, we can't judge boxers histories.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> 17. Convicted at age 19.


Born 1977 arrested in 1998 that's 21 according to his wiki.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Born 1977 arrested in 1998 that's 21 according to his wiki.


I don't think he had his birthday, like I had said it was 17-20


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This shit with Stevenson is starting to get ridiculous now, it appears in literally every thread related to him, and even this one which has no apparent connection to him. Now ive been guilty of this a few times myself, but think we all need to stop debating Stevenson crimes in every thread about him, rbr's, potential match-ups whatever. He's most definitely a fucking scumbag and I dont like how some people brush his crimes under the carpet, as if that shit is easy to forgive, but its been talked about to death, and no one's the slightest bit consistent on this hate anyways. Im sure everyone hates woman beaters, murderer's and rapists, but if you're going by that logic and the trend thats appearing, a shitload of fighters are scumbags: Gatti, Corrales, Monzon, Robinson, Tyson, Holyfield, Berbick, LaMotta, Mayweather, Wilder and a fuck load of others. If we were doing nothing but discussing all the shit they did in their past, we'd never get any boxing talk done here.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Stevenson was under aged himself at the time.
> 
> Vitali Klitschko was caught for steroids prior to the Olympics in Atlanta... does he still deserve to get flogged and whipped today? Don't you think Vitali is sorry for what he did?
> 
> ...


Not gonna get into Stevenson further but he was between the age of 20 - 21 when the crimes occured around 1997 - 1998, not at all underage but besides that I'm happy to have him box.

As for Leif Larsen who's a confirmed paedophile, fuck him.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> What? How do you want to know that he thinks that way? All are good/great fighters. I like Thurman, Figueroa is a massiv talent. But Golovkin, Kovalev are great fighters. I think you need to deal with the fact that more and more eastern european (and also british, german etc) fighters are making noise in boxing. And why shouldnt these fighters get more interest than american fighters?
> And please there is a big difference between Thurman/Figueroa and GGG/Kovalev. They are on a different level right now. So why compare prospects with champions/contenders.


What makes GGG any different from Thurman at this point? Who has he fought?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Come on Berliner, I'm GGG fan too but he's not yet "great". Even if he does beat Macklin he still wouldn't be at that level yet. Him and Thurman are still getting there, I would say GGG is ahead of Thurman but you need to stop with this anti American shit, your a euro bum that stays in Germany cheering on imported fighters that aren't native, at least the others can get behind their own.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> This shit with Stevenson is starting to get ridiculous now, it appears in literally every thread related to him, and even this one which has no apparent connection to him. Now ive been guilty of this a few times myself, but think we all need to stop debating Stevenson crimes in every thread about him, rbr's, potential match-ups whatever. He's most definitely a fucking scumbag and I dont like how some people brush his crimes under the carpet, as if that shit is easy to forgive, but its been talked about to death, and no one's the slightest bit consistent on this hate anyways. Im sure everyone hates woman beaters, murderer's and rapists, but if you're going by that logic and the trend thats appearing, a shitload of fighters are scumbags: Gatti, Corrales, Monzon, Robinson, Tyson, *Holyfield*, Berbick, LaMotta, Mayweather, Wilder and a fuck load of others. If we were doing nothing but discussing all the shit they did in their past, we'd never get any boxing talk done here.


Lol I remember when Lennox raped Holyfield's asshole for 12 rounds and got robbed. Evander deserves to be in jail for life.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Come on Berliner, I'm GGG fan too but he's not yet "great". Even if he does beat Macklin he still wouldn't be at that level yet. Him and Thurman are still getting there, I would say GGG is ahead of Thurman but you need to stop with this anti American shit, your a euro bum that stays in Germany cheering on imported fighters that aren't native, at least the others can get behind their own.


I'd say GGG is ahead because the enforced his mandatory while Thurman will be the mandatory to two belts if he wins in July, but than again Thurman is 7 years younger.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> What makes GGG any different from Thurman at this point? Who has he fought?


That's a fair question, but Thurman has obvious flaws in his footwork and defense, whereas Golovkin & Kovalev do not. If you truly understand boxing technique, the difference is obvious.

I'm a big fan of Thurman, but I'm not 100% convinced he can go all the way.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That's a fair question, but Thurman has obvious flaws in his footwork and defense, whereas Golovkin & Kovalev do not. If you truly understand boxing technique, the difference is obvious.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Thurman, but I'm not 100% convinced he can go all the way.


I see them as both heavy hitting prospects with potential to do big things. I'm pretty high on Thurman, he has flaws but it looks to me like he's growing in each fight and has been getting great step-up fights for an up and coming fighter unlike a lot of prospects paddimg records with cans. The difference between him and GGG/Kovalev is that he's still young. There's a lot of room to grow and improve. Ggg and kovalev have got to make those moves now because time could be running out.
I been a critic of GGG because of his recent opponents, but he gets major props from me for taking on Macklin.
That fight will tell us what he's all about.
Haven't seen much of him, but Kovalev looks to be solid. Would like to see him in the mix with the top LHWs as well.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson is dumber than a doorknob, he will not be a long reigning champ, mark my words! I wish nothing but brutal anal sodomy on the disgusting twat courtesy of a Froch, Bika or a Kovalev!


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Stevenson is dumber than a doorknob, he will not be a long reigning champ, mark my words! I wish nothing but brutal anal sodomy on the disgusting twat courtesy of a Froch or a Kovalev!


Froch wouldn't fight him and at least Stevenson doesn't have a death on him.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> at least Stevenson doesn't have a death on him.


Disgusting! I feel sorry for your parents.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Disgusting! I feel sorry for your parents.


I feel sorry for yours for raising a racist


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

People can't tell me if Periban was Russian he wouldn't be loved on here


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> People can't tell me if Periban was Russian he wouldn't be loved on here


Periban is not good you will see that against Bika.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Periban is not good you will see that against Bika.


he's for real, just wait


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> People can't tell me if Periban was Russian he wouldn't be loved on here


crycry


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> crycry


Yeah but you are to much of a coward to admit you are racist


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Yeah but you are to much of a coward to admit you are racist


Racist racist racist. Stop crying like a little ***.
I'm not a racist because I support fighters from east europe. I support fighters from almost every race (beside asians because I dont follow the lower weight division that much).
Stiverne is my favorite HW besides Wladimir Klitschko. Kid Galahad is one of my favorite prospects ect... the only one who sounds racist is you because you think people are racist only because they support fighters from europe or because they dont support criminals like Mayweather and Stevenson.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Racist racist racist. Stop crying like a little ***.
> I'm not a racist because I support fighters from east europe. I support fighters from almost every race (beside asians because I dont follow the lower weight division that much).
> Stiverne is my favorite HW besides Wladimir Klitschko. Kid Galahad is one of my favorite prospects ect... the only one who sounds racist is you because you think people are racist only because they support fighters from europe or because they dont support criminals like Mayweather and Stevenson.


So only black fighters are criminals you dumb bitch? Does your gay ass do a background check on all boxers or just the black, I really don't care about weight, country or color but you little Nazis love to shit on blacks, you think Russians have never beat a woman you dumb fuck.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> So only black fighters are criminals you dumb bitch? Does your gay ass do a background check on all boxers or just the black, I really don't care about weight, country or color but you little Nazis love to shit on blacks, you think Russians have never beat a woman you dumb fuck.


Where did I say that? How stupid do are you? Stevenson and Mayweather are criminals.

No wonder you dont understand shit. You must be some retarded fool.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes many racists here!!! Poor black fighters.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Where did I say that? How stupid do are you? Stevenson and Mayweather are criminals.
> 
> No wonder you dont understand shit. You must be some retarded fool.


If GGG got a domestic charge tomorrow would you root against GGG next week? No you would not hypocrite.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yes many racists here!!! Poor black fighters.


Yeah Boxing fans are some of the biggest racist hypocrites you will find.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Yeah Boxing fans are some of the biggest racist hypocrites you will find.


crycry


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> crycry


Yeah *** you didn't answer the GGG question


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> If GGG got a domestic charge tomorrow would you root against GGG next week? No you would not hypocrite.


Depends on what he did. 
But yeah I certainly wont support any fighter who beats up women or did the evil things Stevenson did.

GGG or Kovalev never did such things. Nor did Wladimir Klitschko or ANY other fighter I support.

You really are some whiney cunt.Proper whiney cunt.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot has a mission: Detect all racist posters on this forum. Good luck. You are my hero.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Depends on what he did.
> But yeah I certainly wont support any fighter who beats up women or did the evil things Stevenson did.
> 
> GGG or Kovalev never did such things. Nor did Wladimir Klitschko or ANY other fighter I support.
> ...


A you really are a racist turd, you are a true moron if you believe boxers you support have never done anything wrong in their lives, now I'm sure you are perfect but most people have a past.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> A you really are a racist turd, you are a true moron if you believe boxers you support have never done anything wrong in their lives, now I'm sure you are perfect but most people have a past.


You cant even understand a simple sentence.
I dont think the fighters I support never did wrong things in their live.

But they certainly did not the things Mayweather or Stevenson did.
Is that clear moron?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, we know he hits hard.... And? Who HASN'T said he hits hard? How about we start posting on out of the ordinary things, not the same thing each and every person who's ever talked about him has already said. He hits hard, he's just now deciding to actually step up and face decent competition, and we should all be happy about that while it lasts.

Also, lot of bitching and crying about what another man did outside of the ring. He's a scum, we all know it. He should have been punished far more, but that shit's in the past and has nothing to do with his career. He's an entertaining boxer, and we should enjoy what he does in the ring or ignore him.


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

most posters aren't even racist, they are more nationalist than anything. mexicans support mex, euros support euro, americans support america. why ppl get so fucking serious about it is just weird. there are very few well rounded posters who root for fighters based on ability with no bias towards race or country


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You cant even understand a simple sentence.
> I dont think the fighters I support never did wrong things in their live.
> 
> But they certainly did not the things Mayweather or Stevenson did.
> Is that clear moron?


Congratulations on following every boxer you like around for every moment of their life, what's so funny about you is you are so high and mighty, 25 percent of women reported abuse in the USA and we are not even near the top. I'm glad no Russian has ever hit a woman.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Congratulations on following every boxer you like around for every moment of their life, what's so funny about you is you are so high and mighty, 25 percent of women reported abuse in the USA and we are not even near the top. I'm glad no Russian has ever hit a woman.


Man... You are one stuipid troll. As LuckLuke said you dont even understand the sense of s simple question. Use your brain before you post shit like that. Another poster who comes on my ignore list.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Man... You are one stuipid troll. As LuckLuke said you dont even understand the sense of s simple question. Use your brain before you post shit like that. Another poster who comes on my ignore list.


Put me on your ignore list ***, you can circle jerk to dumping on blacks until one calls you on it huh Nazi?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Congratulations on following every boxer you like around for every moment of their life, what's so funny about you is you are so high and mighty, 25 percent of women reported abuse in the USA and we are not even near the top. I'm glad no Russian has ever hit a woman.


So you think Kovalev and GGG beat their women up and did the same things Stevenson did?
Evidence please or shut up cumshot.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> So you think Kovalev and GGG beat their women up and did the same things Stevenson did?
> Evidence please or shut up cumshot.


Little *** you want a cum shot in your mouth, what you like 20 boxers? You think one of those boxers have never done anything in their lives how stupid can you be.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Depends on what he did.
> But yeah I certainly wont support any fighter who beats up women or did the evil things Stevenson did.
> 
> GGG or Kovalev never did such things. Nor did Wladimir Klitschko or ANY other fighter I support.
> ...





Oneshot said:


> A you really are a racist turd, you are a true moron if you believe boxers you support have never done anything wrong in their lives, now I'm sure you are perfect but most people have a past.


You guys all need to chill the fuck out and just flat out stop responding to another.

All 3 of you guys are biased towards your region's fighters. What's the point of arguing about it? Luke loves his Euro fighters, @Berliner loves them too. Oneshot you love your fucking Americans and hate everyone else who doesn't. What's the point? It's how it is, if you don't like it, you probably shouldn't be on a board about boxing and instead over at worldstar.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

White Chocolate Pirog will put an end to this GGG nonsense.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You guys all need to chill the fuck out and just flat out stop responding to another.
> 
> All 3 of you guys are biased towards your region's fighters. What's the point of arguing about it? Luke loves his Euro fighters, @Berliner loves them too. Oneshot you love your fucking Americans and hate everyone else who doesn't. What's the point? It's how it is, if you don't like it, you probably shouldn't be on a board about boxing and instead over at worldstar.


I dont love any euro fighters. Since there are no german world class fighters in a division (except Huck) I dont care about other euro fighters. Dont makes a damn difference if one is from the UK or the States for me.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I dont love any euro fighters. Since there are no german world class fighters in a division (except Huck) I dont care about other euro fighters. Dont makes a damn difference if one is from the UK or the States for me.


Please you've proved at ESB to love yourself some Klit and Golovkin (as do I)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

RollinShots said:


> most posters aren't even racist, they are more nationalist than anything. mexicans support mex, euros support euro, americans support america. why ppl get so fucking serious about it is just weird. *there are very few well rounded posters who root for fighters based on ability with no bias towards race or country*


Except me and @Hands of Iron :smoke #international


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Please you've proved at ESB to love yourself some Klit and Golovkin (as do I)


Love Klitschko? No, See it dont means that you love a fighter if you want to see him win. I dont love one single fighter out there. And Klitschkos last fights were dog shit. Wladimirs style is boring and he uses illegal tactics. I used to like him. now I dont really care anymore.
Golovkin is my favorite fighter. I followed him since he was with Universum. And it was bad how Universum treated him. Also that Sturm ducked him for years. I dont begin to like fighters because they look impressiv. The fighters I like I follow for years. And I really like Hernandez and Cunningham. So you dont know me if you say I only "love" euro fighters. Bute is an euro fighter. And I never liked him although he was hyped as fuck.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I dont love any euro fighters. Since there are no german world class fighters in a division (except Huck) I dont care about other euro fighters. Dont makes a damn difference if one is from the UK or the States for me.


It's okay Berliner, Harry Greb was of German descent and he's the GOAT. I am too, but my peeps got on the boat and came to America before you guys went all Nazi.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

most of my favorite fighters are from the USA and Mexico as I'm in Texas, I've never attacked a European fighter for his behavior out the ring, I've never attacked Chechens over the Boston bombing or any other fighter for any reason, it says a lot that they attack black fighters, as much as I hate Pacquiao I keep it about his behavior in boxing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Love Klitschko? No, See it dont means that you love a fighter if you want to see him win. I dont love one single fighter out there. And Klitschkos last fights were dog shit. Wladimirs style is boring and he uses illegal tactics. I used to like him. now I dont really care anymore.
> Golovkin is my favorite fighter. I followed him since he was with Universum. And it was bad how Universum treated him. Also that Sturm ducked him for years. I dont begin to like fighters because they look impressiv. The fighters I like I follow for years. And I really like Hernandez and Cunningham. So you dont know me if you say I only "love" euro fighters. Bute is an euro fighter. And I never liked him although he was hyped as fuck.


I never said only Euro fighters but a lot of your content concerns them. It's ok, goes the same for Americans, etc.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It's okay Berliner, Harry Greb was of German descent and he's the GOAT. I am too, but my peeps got on the boat and came to America before you guys went all Nazi.


I never went Nazi (or my family) because my family did not even lived in germany when germany went all nazi. I know that most americans are from german-nazi heritage. More german than me.:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> most of my favorite fighters are from the USA and Mexico as I'm in Texas, I've never attacked a European fighter for his behavior out the ring, I've never attacked Chechens over the Boston bombing or any other fighter for any reason,* it says a lot that they attack black fighters, *as much as I hate Pacquiao I keep it about his behavior in boxing.


 @LuckyLuke doesn't like Broner because he acts like a tool, this is true. Which I think is gay to judge a dude who fights for a living on a personality, but in fairness Broner does need a bit of a smack.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Except me and @Hands of Iron :smoke #international


Top 3 Fighters:

1. Floyd Mayweather
2. Abner Mares
3. Gennady Golovkin


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Top 3 Fighters:
> 
> 1. Floyd Mayweather
> 2. Abner Mares
> 3. Gennady Golovkin


:deal :deal :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I never went Nazi (or my family) because my family did not even lived in germany when germany went all nazi. I know that most americans are from german-nazi heritage. More german than me.:lol:


:lol: I'm just messing, brother.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> most of my favorite fighters are from the USA and Mexico as I'm in Texas, I've never attacked a European fighter for his behavior out the ring, I've never attacked Chechens over the Boston bombing or any other fighter for any reason, it says a lot that they attack black fighters, as much as I hate Pacquiao I keep it about his behavior in boxing.


Did Matthysse win your respect now?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: I'm just messing, brother.


I know. But it is true. I read that most US-americans are form german heritage.

BTW: To be fair... Golovkin really gets huge hype. I like him but so far he has not beaten a world class Middleweight. Especially because he got his belt without to beat a World Champion.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, there's a lot of us. I've also got Russian as well.

Golovkin's real coming out party will be next Saturday. Macklin is pretty much a universally approved MW for him to get in the ring with. His timing and punch placement are going to shine.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Did Matthysse win your respect now?


I never disrespected Matthysse, I said the truth at 30 his resume wasn't very good prior to Peterson and that he didn't chase fights like he should. If Broner had Lucas' resume in 7 years would you be impressed?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

No, and they would crucify Broner if that were the case.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> No, and they would crucify Broner if that were the case.


Agreed cause Lucas was 7 years older that Broner and his best win was Soto or Olusegun, what is wrong with this world?


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Agreed cause Lucas was 7 years older that Broner and his best win was Soto or Olusegun, what is wrong with this world?


AB can get better fights than LM could at a younger age, use your fuckin head


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

RollinShots said:


> AB can get better fights than LM could at a younger age, use your fuckin head


Garbage, Lucas didn't call anyone out or take the best fight available. It's like how GGG has difficulty getting top middleweights so he says fuck it and fights journeymen 154 pounders, there is no excuse for having Lucas resume at 30, Rigondeaux went to Donaire fights and Donaire was so scared that Donaire's security stopped him, Lucas just sat on his ass and you know it, he didn't chase anyone.


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Garbage, Lucas didn't call anyone out or take the best fight available. It's like how GGG has difficulty getting top middleweights so he says fuck it and fights journeymen 154 pounders, there is no excuse for having Lucas resume at 30, Rigondeaux went to Donaire fights and Donaire was so scared that Donaire's security stopped him, Lucas just sat on his ass and you know it, he didn't chase anyone.


how is LM going to chase anyone when his management was shite? if he had haymon and gbp earlier like AM did hed have a better resume at a younger age


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

RollinShots said:


> how is LM going to chase anyone when his management was shite? if he had haymon and gbp earlier like AM did hed have a better resume at a younger age


Rigondeaux had the worst team, there were lawsuits and everything, he didn't make excuses he showed up at Donaire fights, his people called up the radio station when Donaire was on air, that's what you got to do. Lucas could have fought Maidana or Lopez and Peterson asked for the fight, Lucas has that Manny thing where he says I'll let my people handle it, Rigo don't speak English and he forced a fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oneshot who were you at ESB?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DP


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Oneshot who were you at ESB?


Withwhatsmine. :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Withwhatsmine. :yep


:suicide


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

He really pissed off Lance. :lol: So did you.


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Rigondeaux had the worst team, there were lawsuits and everything, he didn't make excuses he showed up at Donaire fights, his people called up the radio station when Donaire was on air, that's what you got to do. Lucas could have fought Maidana or Lopez and Peterson asked for the fight, Lucas has that Manny thing where he says I'll let my people handle it, Rigo don't speak English and he forced a fight.


how did he have a bad team his promoter was TR and they had no choice but to make ND/GR because they dodged a mares fight had nothing to do with GR wanting it


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux did chase Donaire that's a fact, Bob doesn't put his guys in dangerous fights even if it's in house it's why we never got JuanMa vs Gamboa, if rigondeaux had just sat and waited his turn Donaire would have jumped to 126. Top Rank lovers would have defended the duck by saying Rigo only had 12 fights, the same way they claim Alvarado was hurt.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Withwhatsmine. :yep


That explains a lot.
He also have Dinovelt here on CHB. His name is Master now.


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Rigondeaux did chase Donaire that's a fact, Bob doesn't put his guys in dangerous fights even if it's in house it's why we never got JuanMa vs Gamboa, if rigondeaux had just sat and waited his turn Donaire would have jumped to 126. Top Rank lovers would have defended the duck by saying Rigo only had 12 fights, the same way they claim Alvarado was hurt.


he chased him but thats not why the fight was made tr had to save face for ducking a huge donaire/mares payday arum couldve avoided that as long as he wanted because he'd been doing it for awhile


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> That explains a lot.
> He also have Dinovelt here on CHB. His name is Master now.


Let me guess you were that k2 bitch Forza


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

RollinShots said:


> he chased him but thats not why the fight was made tr had to save face for ducking a huge donaire/mares payday arum couldve avoided that as long as he wanted because he'd been doing it for awhile


Anyway we are going off topic, though I'll always believe Rigo did some G shit to force the fight. The question is does a boxer like GGG, Lucas or Kovalev just sit there or do they have to be active in chasing fights, I'll never believe Lucas did his best to get fights, guys like Ruslan, Perez and Paris are more known than some of the guys he faced and all of them would have fought. Lucas should call Broner a ducker after he beats Garcia, you can't duck a fight when you aren't called out.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Let me guess you were that k2 bitch Forza


Nope I dindt change my name like a little ***.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Nope I dindt change my name like a little ***.


Actually *** this was my name on there after I was banned and I let it be known Nazi


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Anyway we are going off topic, though I'll always believe Rigo did some G shit to force the fight. The question is does a boxer like GGG, Lucas or Kovalev just sit there or do they have to be active in chasing fights, I'll never believe Lucas did his best to get fights, guys like Ruslan, Perez and Paris are more known than some of the guys he faced and all of them would have fought. Lucas should call Broner a ducker after he beats Garcia, you can't duck a fight when you aren't called out.


where did i say LM was getting ducked, he said he wants DG next so lets see if DG accepts


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Hype hype hype, what you going to say when he flops?


For everything positive someone says, there's you coming in saying some hater shit.

What are YOU gonna say if Kovalev lives up to the hype?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Actually *** this was my name on there after I was banned and I let it be known Nazi


crycry


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> For everything positive someone says, there's you coming in saying some hater shit.
> 
> What are YOU gonna say if Kovalev lives up to the hype?


Everybod is a Nazi who support Kovalev. You have to support Stevenson and Mayweather. Otherwise you are a Nazi.
Cumshot logic. I knew he was some troll from ESB.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

RollinShots said:


> where did i say LM was getting ducked, he said he wants DG next so lets see if DG accepts


You defended his resume


Juiceboxbiotch said:


> For everything positive someone says, there's you coming in saying some hater shit.
> 
> What are YOU gonna say if Kovalev lives up to the hype?


Yeah do you address the people who say Thurman, Periban, Figueroa or Broner are hype? No you do not, what will you say if Broner turns out great? As for me I don't say GGG, Lucas or Kovalev suck, I say their resumes aren't very good, just because it's not golden boy hype don't mean it isn't hype you've never had common sense.


LuckyLuke said:


> crycry


That reply didn't make sense gay boy


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Everybod is a Nazi who support Kovalev. You have to support Stevenson and Mayweather. Otherwise you are a Nazi.
> Cumshot logic. I knew he was some troll from ESB.


You realize when you say cum shot it sounds like you want me to nut on your face Nazi


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> You defended his resume


so? ?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

RollinShots said:


> so? ?


If you weren't saying Lucas was ducked than why did you bring up Haymon? It sounded like you were saying he couldn't get fights.


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> If you weren't saying Lucas was ducked than why did you bring up Haymon? It sounded like you were saying he couldn't get fights.


he wasnt with the right people to get him any fights since he was camped out in ARG. now he is getting the good fights and is making a name for himself be happy for him


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thought this thread was about Kovalev claiming Golovkin punched hard?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Yeah do you address the people who say Thurman, Periban, Figueroa or Broner are hype? No you do not, what will you say if Broner turns out great? As for me I don't say GGG, Lucas or Kovalev suck, I say their resumes aren't very good, just because it's not golden boy hype don't mean it isn't hype you've never had common sense.


I don't go around shitting on boxers all day long like you do. I'm more of a wait and see kind of guy. I know when someone KOs quality opponents, there will be hype. You up your post count attempting to stamp out hype. I don't understand it.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I don't go around shitting on boxers all day long like you do. I'm more of a wait and see kind of guy. I know when someone KOs quality opponents, there will be hype. You up your post count attempting to stamp out hype. I don't understand it.


People shit on Broner all the time you never go in those threads and say why are you guys attacking Broner, but I point out a white fighter is 30 with 20 wins and you get offended, you are a hypocrite.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't see you in this thread hypocrite http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?9126-At-22-23-Floyd-was-fighting-Castillo-amp-Corrales/page2


Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I don't go around shitting on boxers all day long like you do. I'm more of a wait and see kind of guy. I know when someone KOs quality opponents, there will be hype. You up your post count attempting to stamp out hype. I don't understand it.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> People shit on Broner all the time you never go in those threads and say why are you guys attacking Broner, but I point out a white fighter is 30 with 20 wins and you get offended, you are a hypocrite.


Ok so now I'm racist because I wasn't interested in another Mayweather thread started by a guy who makes tons of Mayweather threads?

Or are you just going around shitting on white fighters?

btw I already feel like Broner is proven and elite. He has great wins already. His personality is shit, so yeah, I'll go silent when someone starts saying he's no Mayweather (because he's no Mayweather). Kovalev is no Mayweather either. I bet we can agree on that.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Thought this thread was about Kovalev claiming Golovkin punched hard?


*crickets* :smile


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

nething less than a Golovkin KO of Macklin I'll be disapointd


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

GGG is powerful. We know this.

A good fighter? We have not seen him against the level and breadth of opponent to answer that. However we can say he is at minimum a top level contender against any fighter who stands and trades.

At the end of the day though the man does have that eraser so good, great, or otherwise, he is "in" any fight and damned dangerous. That is all we can ask of him.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> I feel sorry for yours for raising a racist


Who the fuck are you calling a racist you stupid cunt? Give me the link that shows me as a racist? Dickhead, fuckoff off of the thread you complete twat.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Just remembered how funny this thread was, thought i'd give it a second wind, im looking forward to more brilliant incites courtesy of Oneshot and FT.


----------

